# 66 GTO Tri Power Carb Question



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Since I had My Carbs rebuilt the center one seems to be running very rich, strong smell, and eyes even burning after a while. Is there an easy method of "leaning out" the carb???

Thanks much.........Rick


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rick, 
Check the choke valve to make sure it is fully open when the car is hot, if not adjust the thermostatic coil cover until the valve opens completely. Make the adjustment with the engine running, the 2GC uses vacuum and manifold temperture to control the choke operation.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Check the air filters too, when I was running the paper filters if they got wet at all, or more then three weeks old, they seemed to clog up and make it run rich.


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks guys............


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

The only gas/air mixture adjustment on the center carb is the two idle air bleed screws in the base. Turning these out (ccw) increases air. 

If your idle is still too rich, look into the two end carbs while the engine is idling. There should be no gas dripping from the venturis. If there is, the throttle plates in that carb is not sealed tightly enough. If that't the case, remove the long rod on the passenger's side and try again. That rod needs to fit freely into the holes in the throttle levers. Bend the center of the rod to lengthen or shorten the rod. 

If you still have gas dripping off the venturis of one or both end carbs, you'll need to remove the carb and adjust the throttle plates for a better seal. This can be done by loosening the 8-32 screws that hold them to the throttle shaft and gently tapping the plates until you can see no light when you hold the throttle base up to a light source. 

Let us know if you still need help after this.


----------

